# LOL, more good ones from my sis..



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

..I just clipped a few from an email she sent me, enjoy!!  The caption read "It's all in the angle of the camera"


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

Denise, Your sister has a great sense of humour. I bet the two of you were a riot when you were little girls. All giggles. :giggles:


----------



## Kaya (Jun 1, 2014)

funny stuff!

btw...if my spelling is bad its cuz my hand is having a fit.


----------



## Ina (Jun 1, 2014)

That OK Kaya, I use one finger to peck out my post, and sometimes my trembling get so I have to quit.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, Your sister has a great sense of humour. I bet the two of you were a riot when you were little girls. All giggles. :giggles:



Nope, my sis and I are 10 years apart so we sort of grew up separate  But we got to be good friends after I grew up, well, I am sort of grown up


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2014)

Geesh, we all 3 have tremors?  I have a bad one in my right-hand, not so bad in my left! If I'm not really careful, I stick myself with a fork, or slop coffee on myself, oochee ouchee, LOL!!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

Love the new avie, Denise! You are such a hoot, and so pretty too.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

btw...it's not a tremor. Its flat out pain in my finger joint that connects to my wrist joint. Damn ol RA.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Kaya, what a bummer bout the pain.  I do have one knuckle (one, crummy knuckle that gives me grief, but only if I bump it on something).  I did hear gelatin works from Doug on here, he was diagnosed, and they wanted to do surgeries to replace knees etc.  He started on gelatin instead, and at 71, no more pain.  So I am trying it as well, since RA runs in my family.


----------

